# How to organize Applications folder?



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi how do you guys organize your applications folder? After months of use I have a lootttt of applications in the Applications folder. Its so cluttered its really hard to find my installed programs. I've tried a couple of launchers but didnt really stick with me. Any suggestions? I also tried making a seperated folder inside but some applications only installs in the applications foler and it doesnt work if you transfer them to another folder.

Thanks


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's in Alphabetical order? No?  

I have tons.. and, they are in list view in alphabetical order. It's the only way to keep it sane.

Also, dropping your Applications folder in the dock and right/control clicking it brings up the list.. quite easy to find what you're looking for.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I suppose you could create subfolders based on categories ...
As long as it's all within Applications everything should work the same I would think, right?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a few folders where I keep applications by category:

iPod Stuff
3rd Party Utilities
Media Apps
Office Apps
Web Apps

A little trick in Mac OS is to place one space before the beginning of an item's name. If you do this, all of these items override the alphabetical order sorting. I like this because the result in this case is that these special folders are placed at the top of the list of items in the applications folder and therefor easier to get to. Click this text to see it.

One thing to keep in mind, however, is that Apple's Software Update utility isn't too intelligent; it ONLY looks for applications to update in THE ROOT of the Applications folder. Therefore, leave all of your Apple-branded apps where their installers put them.

And, like HowEver does, I too have my Applications folder in my Dock (among other folders, such as Home and Documents). If you click-hold or Control-click (trackpad or single button mouse) or right-click on a docked folder, it pops up a la the Windows Start Menu (or like Apple's classic Apple Menu that preceded Windows' Start Menu).

If you click-hold, you'll notice an irritating PAUSE before the folder's contents pop up. This is an intentional pause, designed to give you a chance to grab AND DRAG the item OFF the Dock should you no longer want it on the Dock. You'd see and hear a little "POOF" when you then let go of the item once you've cleared the Dock. Bear in mind that, when you drag something off of the Dock, you are not deleting the item from your hard drive; you're just deleting it's reference on the Dock (similar to Mac OS' "alias" files, or Windows' "shortcut" icons).

Coincidentally, there's a tip page today at The Mac Observer that covers how a Finder window's sidebar can be configured much the same way. The cool thing about the Finder's sidebar is that whatever you place in there also shows up in every application's open and Save dialog windows. If you're working on a particular project for an extended period of time, or often need to access certain folders containing media resources (or whatever), it is very handy to have such folders in the sidebar. Also, many open & save dialogs allow you to specify folders as favorites, also allowing you fast access.

There are a ton of tips offered at the mac Observer. Check 'em out!

Hope this helps.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Vexel said:


> ...dropping your Applications folder in the dock and right/control clicking it brings up the list.. quite easy to find what you're looking for.


Vexel has the plan, man. That one-click-access to all of your Apps via the dock is a great shortcut.

M


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

My daughter loves to move things, so I leave the OSX/Applications folder alone, but I remove its alias from the side bar.

Then make an alias of your User/Application folder in the side bar and place alias' of all your apps there. Then organize that folder to your heart content.

no short wat to the OS X/Application folder keeps most users out of it...

but that's just me...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

One word : Quicksilver

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Quicksilver.shtml


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Be careful if you start moving any of the standard Apple apps around (by standard, I mean the ones that ship with the OS). Back in the 10.2 days I decided I would try and organize my Applications folder by sorting things into appropriate sub-folders. It worked fine until the first Software Update came around and expected the apps to be in their original location. It created broken versions of all the updated apps under /Applications. The installer doesn't intelligently look for the apps, it just blindly applies the updates to the default location.

It's possible they addressed this issue in Panther or Tiger, but I haven't tried it since.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

DBerG said:


> One word : Quicksilver
> 
> http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Quicksilver.shtml


I agree here too. I decided to try QS 2 days ago.. and, it's wonderful. Though, the OP mentioned he tried a bunch of launchers.. so, I assume he tried this one as well.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

joltguy said:


> Be careful if you start moving any of the standard Apple apps around (by standard, I mean the ones that ship with the OS). Back in the 10.2 days I decided I would try and organize my Applications folder by sorting things into appropriate sub-folders.It worked fine until the first Software Update came around and expected the apps to be in their original location. It created broken versions of all the updated apps under /Applications. The installer doesn't intelligently look for the apps, it just blindly applies the updates to the default location.
> 
> It's possible they addressed this issue in Panther or Tiger, but I haven't tried it since.


that can happen with non-Apple software as well
best to leave applications in their original locations in the Applications folder
the idea of the Applications folder in the dock is a elegant solution


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Vexel said:


> I agree here too. I decided to try QS 2 days ago.. and, it's wonderful. Though, the OP mentioned he tried a bunch of launchers.. so, I assume he tried this one as well.


Yup, I tried quicksilver, butler and launchbar. The alias looks like an interesting idea.

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

*Butler vs Quicksilver way to find stuff?*

Is Butler similar to Quicksilver?
Pros and Cons for each?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Vexel said:


> I agree here too. I decided to try QS 2 days ago.. and, it's wonderful. Though, the OP mentioned he tried a bunch of launchers.. so, I assume he tried this one as well.


You of all people, Vex, only tried QS two days ago!? I'm shocked, SHOCKED, I tell you. 

The only problem with using QS as a launcher (oh, but it's so much more) is that you have to remember the name of the app to be able to launch it quickly. (You could always call up the applications folder and scroll through it in the QS pane, but that defeats the purpose.)

So as wonderful as it is, I can see why the OP didn't like to use it as a launcher. However, you can also set hotkeys with QS for frequently used apps and launch them that way.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Raven said:


> Is Butler similar to Quicksilver?
> Pros and Cons for each?


<a href="http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/2006/01/quicksilver/index.php" target="_blank">Here's</a> a Macworld review of Quicksilver that also links to reviews of Butler and Launchbar. I've never tried either of the latter (Chealion swears by Launchbar, though), but Quicksilver is free, and it literally changed my relationship with my computer. It's definitely worth a try (given the price). It takes a little getting used to, and its has many functions that only the true computer geek would use, but like many Mac users, it's an app I can no longer do without.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

JAMG said:


> My daughter loves to move things, so I leave the OSX/Applications folder alone, but I remove its alias from the side bar.
> 
> Then make an alias of your User/Application folder in the side bar and place alias' of all your apps there. Then organize that folder to your heart content.
> 
> ...


I was trying out this tip, and I like it since I seem to have aquired too many applications and wanted to organize them but did not want to mess around with the folder. The funny thing was when I was creating the alias of the application folder and messing around I threw out the alias and for a second or two I thought I had thrown out and deleted my real application folder , wow was that a rush of adrenaline! LOL


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

redheadgod said:


> ]I threw out the alias and for a second or two I thought I had thrown out and deleted my real application folder , wow was that a rush of adrenaline! LOL



Luckilly, OS X demands an admin password before it moves the Applications folder to the trash


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

That is a very good thing! What got me was I forgot that the applications folder in your home folder is an alias of the applications folder in your HD. So no need for any coffee today....


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I made subfolders for my apps, but now I find it harder to find things because I have to think 'which folder is that in?', which kinda of defeats the purpose. I'm going back to just having everything in Apps.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

redheadgod said:


> That is a very good thing! What got me was I forgot that the applications folder in your home folder is an alias of the applications folder in your HD. So no need for any coffee today....


No, it is not.

The Applications in your your Home folder -- and in EVERY Account's home folder -- is unique from the Applications folder in the root of your hard drive. This difference exists in the case where you may only want certain users to access particular applications. In this case, you install or move (or copy to multiple) application icons (or "packages", as Apple calls them) OUT of the rot Applications folder and into your Home folder.

Even though the Application folders may look identical, their contents are completely different. Carefully check them out for yourself.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The Great Waka said:


> I made subfolders for my apps, but now I find it harder to find things because I have to think 'which folder is that in?', which kinda of defeats the purpose. I'm going back to just having everything in Apps.


As almost all of the stock OS X or Apple applications must reside at the root of your Application folder in order for Software Update to work properly, I only put third party items into about three folders. SEE ATTACHED. If you put a space before the first letter of he folder's name, it will supersede the alphabetical oder of your Application folder's contents, residing conveniently at the top.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> My daughter loves to move things, so I leave the OSX/Applications folder alone, but I remove its alias from the side bar.
> 
> Then make an alias of your User/Application folder in the side bar and place alias' of all your apps there. Then organize that folder to your heart content.
> 
> ...


You might find it simpler to give your daughter her own account: without admin rights.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pelao said:


> You might find it simpler to give your daughter her own account: without admin rights.



Amen to that.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I had been using DragThing for the longest time. But I found it to be annoying at times. I have just recently replaced it with Namely and QuickAccessCM. Both are freebies and have my life so much easier.

I checked out Butler and QuickSilver, but was bewildered by all the extras. I like something simple and doesn't take more than a few minutes to figure out.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Macholic, where did you get your icon set?


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> No, it is not.
> 
> The Applications in your your Home folder -- and in EVERY Account's home folder -- is unique from the Applications folder in the root of your hard drive. This difference exists in the case where you may only want certain users to access particular applications. In this case, you install or move (or copy to multiple) application icons (or "packages", as Apple calls them) OUT of the rot Applications folder and into your Home folder.
> 
> Even though the Application folders may look identical, their contents are completely different. Carefully check them out for yourself.


Ah yes your right, but I only have one account on my mac so both folders are identical, thats where I mixed things up. Now I have it set up so all applications are in the root application folder and the application folder in my home folder are now alias´s. So its all nicely organized and I dont´t have to worry about messing with my root application folder. Now I can find things much easier, since I always forget the names to the less used application, but always remembered the function, so now when I look at Gumby I will remember what the heck its for


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

jdurston said:


> Macholic, where did you get your icon set?


Various sources, my friend.

Hard drive icons:
http://www.marvilla.us/sampleicons.html

Application icons:
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/artists.php?id=138
(I love these, but as you'll see I haven't added them all to my new apps on my MBP)

Toolbar icons:
http://www.mixthepix.com/
(but he has changd over a lot of his portfolio)

Folder icons:
http://www.rad-e8.com/downloads/icn/snowe/
These folder sets are GREAT for use on the Dock, because standard OS X folders are not coloured when labeled like they were in OS 9. Using ALL of the colour sets of "SNOW.E 2" allows you to use redundant folder designs on the Dock but differentiate them by colour. For example, I use the blue Documents folder icon for my documents, but the red Documents folder icon for my projects. See screenshot.

You can use Candybar to apply different icons to System and global icons not normally alterable via Get Info.


redheadgod, just to be clear, your TWO Applications folders are NOT identical by default. Even though you dragged some aliases from the root Apps folder to your account's Apps folder, the account Apps folder was originally either bare or sparse. Right?


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice snow.e 2 icons, very nice.

Well for me my two application folder have always been identical, why I dont´t know. But I have always opened applications from either one, depending upon where I was since they were identical. That is why I was thinking my home app folder was an alias of the root app folder. And if originally my home app folder was bare or spare I don´t remember and I have not moved applications from one to the other.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Very weird, because neither the creation of aliases of apps from he main folder to your account's apps folder, nor a simultaneous installation of an app in BOTH folders happens by default... or is even doable automatically in any way as far as I know...


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

Ya I realize that now... dang I am really stumped.  This is weird. Well I am getting ready to do a clean install of Tiger, and all my application since things have been acting quirky for awhile now. I wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------

